# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام >  اخبار التكنولوجيا والهندسه....متجدد

## زهره التوليب

[align=right]
توصل باحثون يابانيون الى تطوير مطاط موصل للكهرباء مما يمهد الطريق امام تطوير رابوطات ذات جلد مرن (e-skin) يتصف بخاصية الاحساس بالحرارة والضغط كالانسان.

في الصورة التي تعرض للمطاط الجديد يبدو الباحث في جامعة طوكيو تسيوشي سيكاي تاني، وهو يحمل شريحة مرنة تتكون من انابيب كربون منمنمة موصلة للكهرباء (الجزء الاسود) ومطاط سليكون (القاعدة البيضاء).

ويقول الباحثون ان المادة الجديدة هي الاولى في العالم التي ستوفر الحل لمشكلات المواد الموصلة لكن غير المرنة.
[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=right]اوتاوا : اخترع علماء شركة زيروكس وسيلة جديدة للحصول على مطبوعات تحتفظ بالصورة المطبوعة عليها لمدة يوم واحد فقط، مما يتيح إعادة استخدام الورقة عدة مرات.

وسوف تعمل هذه التكنولوجيا الجديدة، التي لا تزال في مرحلة التطوير، على تذويب الفوارق بين الوثائق الورقية والعروض الرقمية، ومن المتوقع أن تؤدي في نهاية المطاف إلى تخفيض معدلات استهلاك الورق بشكل جذري.

اشترك في تطوير التقنية الجديدة مركز أبحاث زيروكس الكندي ومركز أبحاث بالو ألتوPARC، ومن المتوقع أن تحل هذه التقنية محل الأوراق المطبوعة التي تستخدم لفترة قصيرة فقط ثم يتم التخلص منها.

وتقدر زيروكس بأن ورقتين من كل خمس ورقات تطبع في مكاتب اليوم لأغراض الاستخدام اليومي، كرسائل البريد الإلكتروني والصفحات الشبكية والمراجع، إنما تطبعان لكي يتم الاطلاع عليهما مرة واحدة فقط.[/align]

----------


## MR.X

*مشكورة على المعلومات القيمة اخت زهرة*

----------


## زهره التوليب

يالله بدي مشاركات :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):   :Bl (14):

----------


## زهره التوليب

> *مشكورة على المعلومات القيمة اخت زهرة*


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
شكرا عالمرور....

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=right]لندن: طور علماء بريطانيون جهاز مسح للكشف عن المتفجرات والأسلحة المخبأة فى أحذية وملابس وحقائب المسافرين خلال تجوالهم داخل المطار.

وأشار الباحثون إلى أن هذا النظام لا يتطلب من المسافر خلع حذائه أو وضع الحقائب على حزام كشف الأمتعة، مؤكداً أنه بامكان موظفى الأمن تحديد المسافر الذى يحمل سكاكين أو متفجرات خلال تجواله داخل المطار.

وأوضح البروفيسور وكيانج يانج قائد فريق البحث فى جامعة مانشستر، أن هذا الجهاز ستبلغ تكلفته بضع آلاف من الجنيهات الاسترلينية فقط ويمكن وضعه تحت السجاد أو أرضيات الرخام فى المطارات وذلك لكشف المتفجرات فى الأحذية بدون استخدام الرادار أو الكاميرات[/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

[align=right][align=right]واشنطن : يقوم مخترعان شابان بتطوير جهاز يُعيد القدرة على النطق إلى الناس الذين يعانون من أمراض أو معوقات أفقدتهم قدرتهم على الكلام.

ويتمكن هذا الجهاز الذي يدعى "أودَيو" بترجمة الأفكار أو بدقة أكثر الإشارات الدماغية المُرسلة إلى الحبال الصوتية، ويحولها إلى كلام مُركّب، وباستخدام نفس التكنولوجيا، صَنع أيضاً المخترعان، مايكل كالاهان وتوماس كولمان، كرسياً متحركاً ميكانيكياً يتحرك وينعطف ويتوقف استجابة للاعتراض من الإشارات الدماغية.

وأوضح الباحثون أن هذا الجهاز مصمم خصيصاً للمصابين بتصلب الأنسجة العضلية الجانبية "ALS" أو أمراض ذات تأثير مماثل.

يذكر أن أجهزة التواصل المتوفرة حالياً للمعوقين تتطلب بوجه عام اختيار زر أو كلمة على شاشة الكمبيوتر أو استخدام نظام لتتبع حركة الرأس أو لتتبع العينين لتحريك المؤشر على الشاشة، ولكن هناك بعض الناس لا يقدرون حتى على القيام بهذه الأشياء،لذلك يحاول هذا الجهاز توفير طريقة أكثر فعالية لإدخال الأفكار في الكمبيوتر.

[/align][/align]

----------


## زهره التوليب

ساعة جوال EPOQ الفريدة في الأسواق الشهر القادم 

تقدم ساعة Epoq EGP-WP88 ميزات عديدة وفريدة لم تتوفر في ساعة تجمع بين الوقت وجهاز جوال ، مثل : مقاومة الماء والضغط حتى عمق 50 متر تحت الماء ، شاشة عرض OLED كبيرة موفرة للطاقة تعرض ساعة رقمية أو بعقارب ، تصميم إنسيابي جذاب ، منتج صديق للبيئة ، تعمل بتقنية kinetic التي تستخلص الطاقة من حركة الشخص الذي يلبس الساعة لتشحن بطاريتي Li-ion مدمجتين .

ميزات إضافية
* كاميرا بدقة 1.3 ميجابيكسل
* اللغات : الصينية ، الإنجليزية ، (يمكن إضافة أي لغة أخرى في حال شراء كميات كبيرة)
* نغمات mp3 و midi
* تشغيل صوتيات mp3 و wav ويدعم نقل الصوت بالبلوتوث إلى الساعات
* تشغيل فيديو 3gp,MP4 يمكن عرضه على كامل الشاشة وتسريع العرض أو إيقافه مؤقتاً ، ويدعم نقل الصوت بتقنية البلوتوث
* ذاكرة سعة 128 ميجا
* نقل البيانات بوصلة USB / بلوتوث
* عرض شاشة توقف يدعم صور jpg , gif

ميزات رئيسة
* دليل هاتف بسعة 300 مجموعة إتصال ، يدعم صورة للمتصل ، نغمة المجموعة
* رسائل MMS , SMS
* جدولة التشغيل وإيقاف التشغيل ، تشغيل / إيقاف آلي
* ألعاب
* ميزات أخرى : تسجيل صوت ، التعرف على الكتابة اليدوية ، دعم GPRS ، توسيع الذكرة ، قارئ الكتب الالكترونية ، الوقت العالمي ، منبه ، … إلخ

مواصفات أساسية
* دعم شبكة GSM رباعي التردادات 850/900/1800/1900
* زمن التحدث 120- 150 دقيقة
* زمن وضع الاستعداد 70-100 ساعة
* التوفر في الأسواق : بداية شهر مارس 2008
* الأبعاد : 31×41×52 ملم
* الوزن : 70 جرام

سعر الساعة الجوال 549.95 دولار ويمكن شرءاها من موقع Light of tomorrow

----------


## زهره التوليب

أسوارة بلوتوث لتنبيهك بالاتصال الوارد في الأماكن المزدحمة والصاخبة 

اسجل شهادة اعجاب لهذا المنتج الذي قد لا يعتبره البعض ذي أهمية ، تخيل نفسك في مكان مزدحم وصاخب ويحاول أحدهم الاتصال بجوالك لكنك مع هذا الكم من الازعاج يستحيل عليك ملاحظة رنين جوالك وإذا وضعته على الهزاز فقد لا تحس به إذا كان في جيبك أو أنك ستفقد الاحساس به مع وجود الازدحام وكثرة ملامستك للمارة . إسوارة BluAlert السوداء الأنيقة تنبهك بوجود أي إتصال أو رسالة واردة إلى جوالك وذلك من خلال الاهتزاز على معصمك . ترتبط هذه الاسوارة مع جوالك عن طريق الاقتران بالبلوتوث وتعمل بعد ذلك مباشرة . أعتقد أنها ستكون مفيدة جداً عند نسيان الجوال على الصامت ، وللنساء في صالات الأفراح ، بلاد الألعاب .. إلخ .

----------


## زهره التوليب

كمبيوتر وقدح في آن واحد من Yuno 



مفهوم وفكرة جديدة مع كمبيوتر Yuno (القدحي على وزن الكفي) والمصمم على شكل كوب قهوة كبير ، ترتكز فكرة هذا الكمبيوتر على إتاحة الفرصة لأي شخص بمتابعة الأمور الاعتيادية بدون الحاجة للجلوس أمام الكمبيوتر المكتبي أو الكمبيوتر المحمول ، وفي نفس الوقت الاستمتاع بشرب قهوتك المفضلة . يأتي هذا التصميم بشاشة محيطة بالكوب بخاصية اللمس وإيقونات كبيرة للخدمات مثل الطقس ، الوقت ، حركة المرور ، الأسهم .. والعديد من المميزات الأخرى ، كما يمكنك وضع أي صورة كحافظة للشاشة . يبقى أن نعرف أن كمبيوتر Yuno لازال في طور التصميم ولم تتبناه أي جهة لكن قد يحصل ذلك قريباً .

----------


## عُبادة

ما شاء الله
الله يعطيكي الف عافية على هالمعلومات الروعة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> ما شاء الله
> الله يعطيكي الف عافية على هالمعلومات الروعة


بارك الله فيك...شكرا عالمرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

إنها آخر أفق تكنولوجي لردع عمليات الخطف وتعقب الخاطفين. ويتمحور حول زرع شريحة إلكترونية، تحوي جهاز إرسال متناهي الصغر، تحت جلد الساعد. في حال التعرض لعملية الخطف، تقوم هذه الشريحة، عن طريق القمر الصناعي، بالإبلاغ عن موقع الضحية الجغرافي.

ابتكرت هذه الشريحة شركة مكسيكية تدعى "كسيغا" (Xega). كما سجلت هذه الشركة قفزة نوعية بمبيعاتها، التي ارتفعت بنسبة 13 في المئة، منذ بداية تسويق هذه الشريحة المضادة لعمليات الخطف.

تبلغ تكلفة هذا الجاسوس الإلكتروني "الصديق" أربعة آلاف يورو يُضاف إليها اشتراكاً سنوياً يبلغ ألفي يورو. بالطبع، تعتبر هذه الشريحة الحل المناسب في تلك المناطق الساخنة، حول العالم، التي تزدهر فيها نشاطات المنظمات الإجرامية. وليس غريب أن تكون المكسيك إحدى هذه المناطق.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن : طور باحثون أمريكيون مواد عصية على الرؤية بالعين المجردة، وذلك في محاولة للعثور على مواد غير منظورة، ويمول أبحاث العلماء في هذا الصدد وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية "البنتاجون".

وأوضح معهد الأبحاث البيوفيزيائية في موسكو، أنه يواصل تجريب ما يسميه العلماء "طاقية الإخفاء"، وفي الحقيقة فإن هذه البدعة لا تشبه غطاء الرأس ولكنها هي عبارة عن جهاز يتكون من حلقات تحتوي على مادة لزجة مضيئة، وعندما يصب الجهاز هذه المادة على شيء ما ويسلط عينه الإلكترونية عليه يخرج الشيء من حيز الوجود وكأنه كان قد تحلل وذاب.

وأشار كزاينج زانج وهو أحد أعضاء الفريق البحثي، إلى أن الهدف من البحث هو ابتكار أشياء خفية، وهدفنا من هذه الأبحاث هو اختراع مادة تخفي أي شيء حال تغطيتها إياه، مما قد يتيح احتمالات كبيرة أمام الجيش "لإخفاء الأشياء"، ولكن التوصل إلى هذه المادة قد يتطلب سنوات.

ويستطيع الجهاز أن يجعل الفئران غير مرئية لمدة تتراوح بين 5 و7 دقائق عندما تكون نائمة لأنه لا يقدر بعد على التأثير على الأشياء المتحركة، ولكن مصممي "طاقية الإخفاء" يأملون في حل هذه المشكلة في وقت قريب معتزمين تطوير الجهاز حتى يصبح قادراً على إخفاء الطائرة الأسرع من الصوت.

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: أزاحت شركة ماتسوشيتا اليابانية لصناعة الإلكترونيات الستار عن عن ثلاثة طرازات جديدة من حاسبات باناسونيك الدفترية التي تنتجها تتميز بإمكانياتها الفائقة على مواجهة ظروف العمل الشاقة.

وتتميز الطرازات الثلاثة الجديدة، التي تحمل أسماء "تاف بوك إف 8، وتاف بوك دبليو 8، وتاف بوك تي 8" ، بوزنها الخفيف الذي يتراوح بين 1.3 و 1.7 كيلوجرام، بالإضافة إلى إطارها الخارجي المصنوع من مادة الماغنيسيوم.

ويدخل في تكوين الأجهزة الجديدة، ذاكرة وصول عشوائي تصل سعتها إلى 4 جيجابايت، وقرص صلب تصل سعته إلى 160 جيجابايت، وناسخ لأقراص الفيديو الرقمية (دي في دي).

وأضافت ماتسوشيتا خاصية بلوتوث، وإمكانية الاتصال بشبكات "واي فاي" اللاسلكية إلى الحاسبات الدفترية الجديدة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

طوكيو : أعلن علماء يابانيون وأمريكيون عن ابتكار"مصعد فضائي" يمكن استخدامه لزيارة الفضاء بات أمراً محتملاً.

وأشار البروفسور جيف هوفمان من معهد ماساشوستس لتكنولوجيا الفضاء، إلى أن العلماء يعملون على ابتكار آلة شبيهة بالمصعد يمكنها نقل الناس إلى الفضاء.

وأضاف هوفمان أن المواد الضرورية للابتكار المستقبلى لن تكون جاهزة قبل الفترة الممتدة بين عامى 2020 و2030.

وأضاف هوفمان أنه يوجد لدينا حالياً سلك كربونى يعمل بطاقة النانو وهو يتمتع بثلث أو ربع القوة المطلوبة لتصنيع المصعد الفضائي، ونتوقع أن يكون السلك القوى المناسب موجوداً فى الفترة الممتدة بين عامى 2020 و2030.

----------


## زهره التوليب

قد تصبح شاشات التلفزيون والكمبيوتر والهواتف المحمولة المسطحة شيئاً من الماضي بعدما كشف العلماء إنهم يعملون علي صنع شاشات متطورة وصغيرة يمكن ثنيها ووضعها في الجيب.

وذكرت صحيفة ميرور البريطانية أن سمك الشاشات التلفزيونية لا تزيد عن ميليمتر واحد فقط وهي مصنوعة من جزيئات عضوية تطلق أضواء في كل الاتجاهات خلال عرضها للصور المطلوبة.

وقال باحثون في شركة سوني ومعهد ماكس بلانك في المانيا لمجلة "ذا جورنال فيزيكس" إن الشاشات الجديدة مضيئة بشكل ممتاز وهي مرنة وشفافة ويمكن ثنيها ".

وبدأت محاولات شركة "سوني" لانتاج هذا النوع من الشاشات في عام 2006 ولكن مشاكل تقنية تتعلق بالتصميم حالت دون إطلاق هذا المنتج في الاسواق في ذلك العام، كما لم يحدد بعد موعد لطرح هذا المنتج الذي يري خبراء أنه إنجاز علمي في الاسواق.

----------


## mylife079

شكرا زهرة 

مشكورة على النشاط

----------


## زهره التوليب

> شكرا زهرة 
> 
> مشكورة على النشاط


شكرا عالمرور ماي لايف

----------


## M7MD

مشكورة يا زهرة

----------


## زهره التوليب

> مشكورة يا زهرة


شكرا على المرور

----------


## زهره التوليب

واشنطن: أفاد باحثون بأن مجهرا جديدا ذا طاقة عالية أتاح للعلماء مشاهدة إحدى اسماك الزرد اثناء نموها من خلية واحدة الي جنين بقلب ينبض وهي المرة الاولى التي يصبح هذا ممكنا في الفقاريات، كما يمكن ايضا ان يستخدم ايضا في دراسة الفئران والدجاج والضفادع.

وقام العلماء بإعادة بناء رقمي ثلاثي الابعاد للسمكة الصغيرة اثناء نموها وهو ما قد يعطي فكرة عن كيفية تشكيل الاعضاء البشرية ويؤدي الي فهم افضل للجذور الجينية لبعض الامراض.

وقال خواكيم فيتبرودت الذي قاد الدراسة المنشورة في دورية ساينس: "عندما كان يعمل في مختبر البيولوجيا الجزيئية الاوروبي في هيدلبرج بالمانيا هذا مثل القدرة على مشاهدة حيوان اثناء بث الحياة فيه".

وأضاف قائلا: إن العلماء فعلوا ذلك بالفعل في كائنات لا فقرية مثل الديدان والتي لديها فقط بضعة مئات من الخلايا، لكن حتى الآن فان متابعة هذه العملية في الفقاريات والتي تتألف أجنتها من عشرات الالاف من الخلايا كان مستحيلا.

وتغلب الفريق الالماني على هذه العقبة بتطوير مجهر قوي بدرجة تمكنه من متابعة عشرات الالاف من الخلايا في ان واحد دون ان يحتاج الى هذا النوع من الطاقة الذي قد يدمر أو يضر بالجنين.

وقال فيتبرودت ان المجهر يفحص الجنين بما يسمونه رقاقة ضوئية عبر اتجاهات مختلفة مما يسمح للكمبيوتر حينها برسم صورة ثلاثة الابعاد ستقدم بمرور الوقت رؤية متكاملة للنمو، وأن القوة تكمن في حجم ونقاء الصورة مع الرقة في الوقت نفسه على الجنين والسرعة الفائقة وهو ما تحتاجه لتتبع اشياء تتحرك.

وقال فيتبرودت ان مثل هذه التجارب يمكن في نهاية المطاف ان تقدم فهما افضل لكيفية انتشار الاورام ولماذا تعمل الخلايا احيانا ضد الجسم في امراض المناعة الذاتية مثل التهاب المفاصل.

----------


## زهره التوليب

تقنية الـ Holographic توفر القدرة على تخزين 1 تيرا بايت من المعلومات خلال هذه السنة ، حسب ما ذكرته شركة Optware. Holographic Versatile Disc (HVD) ستوفر تخزين المعلومات إلى سعات عالية تصل إلى 1 تيرا بايت و سرعة نقل للمعلومات تصل إلى 1 قيقا بايت في الثانية أيضاً. قامت الشركة بالإعلان عن هذه التقنية بأقل من أسبوع بعد إعلان شركة InPhase عن طرح تقنية الـ WORM (write once read many) و التي تصل سعة التخزين فيها إلى 200 قيقيا بايت و سرعة نقل للمعلومات تصل إلى 20 ميقا بايت في الثانية.


أهم ميزة موجودة في أقراص الـ HVD هي أنها ليست مشابهة لـ DVD أو أقراص الليزر العادية بأنها يمكن أن تقوم بكتابة أو قراءة 10 كيلو بايت في نفس الوقت على خلاف أقراص الليزر المتواجدة الآن و التي يجب أن تقرأ أو تكتب كلّ بت على حده ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك و لأن المعلومات لا يفترض قراءتها بشكل مرتّب فإن القرص ليس بحاجة إلى الدوران مثل الأقراص العادية.

في الوقت الحالي لازالت هذه التقنية تحت التجارب ، و لقد نجحتن شركة Optware بنسخ أوّل فلم فيديو على أحد أقراصها وعرضه دون أيّ مشاكل تذكر سواءً في الصوت أو في الصورة.

شركة InPhase و Optware تحاولان جهدهما لإنتاج هذه الأقراص خلال هذا العام و إثبات خطأ المقالات الكثيرة التي ذكرت بأنّ هذه الأقراص قد يتسبب سرعة قراءتها ببعض الأخطاء في قراءة المعلومات ولقد كان أوّل إثبات هو عرض أوّل فلم من نوعه على هذه الأقراص بتقنية عالية جدّاً دون أيّ مشاكل تذكر في الصوت.

----------


## زهره التوليب

مصباح جديد يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية 

هونج كونج : تمكنت مخترعة في هونج كونج من صنع مصباح يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية لا يزيد سمكه على غلاف مجلة ويمكن لصقه على معظم الأسطح.

وأشارت كيكو لي مخترعة المصباح إلى أن المصباح مزود بمادة لها القدرة على إطلاق الضوء من جانب ورقائق لامتصاص الطاقة الشمسية من الجانب الآخر، ويمكن لصق المصباح على النافذة حيث تمتص اللوحات الشمسية أشعة الشمس لشحن المصباح الذي يمكن بعد ذلك وضعه في إحدى غرف المنزل أثناء الليل كمصدر إضاءة.

وأوضحت كيكو أنه نظراً للسمك الرفيع للغاية الذي يتميز به المصباح الجديد، فإنه يقلل من خطوات التصنيع المعقدة ويوفر المواد الخام، كما أنه يكون صديقاً للبيئة.

----------


## زهره التوليب

الإنسان الآلي يقود دبابة المستقبل


موسكو : أعلن مسؤول عسكرى روسى أن دبابات المستقبل يقودها الإنسان الآلى "الروبوت" بدلاً من الجنود، وأن يتم توجيهها بواسطة الكمبيوتر.



وأشار قائد القوات البرية الروسية الجنرال فلاديمير بولديريف، أن الفكر العسكرى يتجه إلى الاعتماد على الروبوت "الإنسان الآلي" لقيادة الدبابة بدل الجنود، مشيرا إلى أن دبابة المستقبل ستوجه عن بعد بواسطة الكمبيوتر ولا يقودها جنود.



أما بالنسبة لدبابة الحاضر، فقال بولديريف أن المطلوب تطويرها وإتمام إدارة نيرانها توطئة لجعلها آلة ذكية يديرها الإنسان بمساعدة وسائل تكنولوجية متطورة، إلى جانب تعزيز مقاومة الدبابة للقذائف والصواريخ المضادة وتدعيم قابلية البقاء فى ميدان القتال.

----------


## theghost_khkh

الحمد لله علي كل حال   و شكرا

----------


## زهره التوليب

تطوير طائرة عمودية صغيرة بدون طيار





برلين: نجح باحثون ألمان في تطوير طائرة عمودية صغيرة وخفيفة لاستخدامها في البحث عن مطمورين في الأبنية المتهدمة أو في استكشاف المناطق التي يصعب على البشر الوصول إليها و المناطق الخطيرة.
وقام باحثون بجامعة برلين التقنية بالتعاون مع باحثين من معهد فراونهوفر للأمان والتقنية الدقيقة في تطوير محرك دقيق الحجم لهذه المروحية يعمل بالوقود الهيدروجيني، ولا يزيد وزن هذا المحرك الذي أشرف على تطويره البروفيسور روبرت هان من معهد فرانهوفر عن 30 جراماً ويعمل بقوة 12 وات وهي قوة كافية لدفع هذه الطائرة التي يبلغ ارتفاعها 20 سنتمتراً.
ويستخدم محرك الطائرة العمودية الخفيفة خلايا هيدروجينية رقيقة للغاية، حيث استطاع الباحثون استخدام اللدائن بدلاً من المعدن في صناعة رقائق الخلايا الهيدروجينية للمروحية مما خفف من وزنها كثيراً.
وانتهى الباحثون الألمان من أول نموذج للمحرك الصغير والذي لا يزيد حجمه عن علبة الكبريت.

----------


## زهره التوليب

تصميم أول ناقلة طبية يمكنها الطيران وتعمل بالريموت كنترول

 
  
 في واحدة من أهم الإنجازات البحثية على صعيد عمليات إنقاذ ضحايا حوادث الطرق في مختلف دول العالم وبخاصة دول العالم الثالث التي تقل فيها سبل الراية والتجهيزات الطبية الطارئة التي تمثل يد المساعدة لكثير من هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين قد يجدون لهم أملاً في البقاء على قيد الحياة، إذا ما تم تقديم تلك الرعاية إليهم بأسرع صورة ممكنة فور وقع الحادث، تمكن باحثون من تصميم أول "ناقلة إسعاف طبية يمكنها الطيران" في العالم وتعمل بوساطة خاصية التحكم عن بعد، وهي النقالة التي يمكنها إنقاذ حياة ضحايا حوادث الطرق وإحضارهم إلى المستشفيات من أجل تلقي الإسعافات أو الجراحات اللازمة.
وقالت تقارير صحافية إن هذا الاختراع التقني الجديد الذي طوره باحثون ومجموعة من الخبراء بمعهد فيشر لدراسات الطيران والفضاء الإستراتيجية بإسرائيل، يمكنه الإقلاع والهبوط بشكل عمودي، كما يمكنه التحليق والصعود لمسافة تصل إلى 10 آلاف قدم.
وتحتوي تلك المركبة، التي تتخذ شكل خنفساء، على أربعة عجلات وذلك من أجل تمكينها من عبور الأراضي الوعرة. ويمكن لكل ناقلة حمل أربعة مرضى أو مصابين بالإضافة لوجود مسعف على متنها، وهي مزودة بقدر كاف من الطاقة للبقاء في الجو مدة تصل إلى ثلاث ساعات.
وأشارت التقارير إلى أن الباحثين الذين أطلقوا على تلك المركبة اسم "مركبة الإجلاء الطبي الجوية"، قالوا إنها عبارة عن جهاز إنقاذ آلي يساعد على استعادة الجنود المصابين في المناطق الحربية دون تعريض حياة أشخاص آخرين للخطر. 
كما أكد بعض الخبراء الذين أشرفوا على تصنيع تلك الناقلة الجديدة أنها صممت أيضًا كي يتم استخدامها في أوقات الحوادث، حيث يتعذر على المروحيات أو سيارات الإسعاف الوصول إلى الضحايا المصابين والعمل بشكل سريع على تعزيز فرص بقائهم على قيد الحياة.
وقال الخبراء إنه نظرًا لعدم حاجة تلك الناقلة إلى مدرج أو مهبط، فإنه من الممكن إستخدامها في كل مكان. كما أن التفاصيل الخاصة بطريقة استخدامها واضحة تمامًا، فالناقلة الطائرة شأنها شأن الطائرات التي تعمل بدون طيار، سوف تعمل من خلال طيار متمرس يتحكم فيها من علي الأرض بخاصية التحكم عن بعد، وسوف يقوم مثل هؤلاء الخبراء بتشغيلها بوساطة عصا خاصة بالرحلات الجوية ومجموعة من البيانات الخاصة بأدوات المركبة الملاحية وكاميرا مثبتة علي متنها. وبمجرد وصولها للموقع المحدد، يقوم الطبيب أو المسعف الموجود على متنها بتقديم الإسعافات الأولية للضحايا قبل أن يتم وضعهم علي الناقلة من أجل إعادتهم للمستشفى لتلقي العلاج.
وقال دكتور بيتر هولدين، من الجمعية البريطانية للرعاية الفورية، إن أي شيء سوف يعمل علي تسريع طرق المعالجة لضحايا حوادث الطرق في غضون الساعة الذهبية كان بمثابة الأمر المفيد، لكنه حذر في الوقت ذاته من أن معظم الإصابات الخطيرة تحتاج إلى اثنين من المسعفين أو الأطباء علي الأقل من أجل رعايتهم خلال عملية نقلهم إلى المستشفي، وبخاصة في الحالات التي تشهد بعض المضاعفات. وأضافت التقارير أن التجربة التي تم إجرائها على النموذج الأولى لتلك الناقلة قد ثبت نجاحها ومن المتوقع طرح أول نسخة منها في الأسواق خلال العام المقبل.

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة زهرة 

معلومات حلوة كثير الله يعطيكي العافية

----------


## زهره التوليب

طوكيو : طور فريق بحثي ياباني جهازاً صغير الحجم يمكنه تنقية المياه للاستخدام التجاري.
ويمكن حمل جهاز التنقية الجديد على شاحنة ونقله إلى مكان الاستخدام, أما المضخة وهي جزء رئيسي في الجهاز التي طورتها شركة جديدة تحتاج لاستخدامها إلى كمية أقل من الكهرباء مقارنة بالطرق التقليدية، كما يمكن للجهاز أن يطهر عشرة أطنان من المياه في اليوم وهي كمية تكفي لألفي شخص، كما يمكنه العمل باستخدام ألواح الطاقة الشمسية أو مولدات متصلة بالشاحنات.
يذكر أن الكهرباء الضرورية لتنقية مياه البحار والأنهار كانت تتطلب حتى الان محطة كبيرة لتوليد الكهرباء ولطالما انتظر التقنيون في المجال جهاز تطهير صغيراً يمكن استخدامه في مناطق وقوع الكوارث الطبيعية وحالات طوارئ أخرى.

----------


## زهره التوليب

طورت إحدى الشركات  أول جهاز يوضع في السيارة ويتفاعل مباشرة مع 

الهاتف ويتيح لك إدارة البريد الإلكتروني الوارد الخاص بك وأنت خالي اليدين، وذلك باستخدام الأوامر الصوتية البسيطة.
يتميز الجهاز الجديد بأنه ذكي، ويتيح لك التحكم عن طريق استخدام الأوامر الصوتية، والرد على البريد الإلكتروني بالكامل بدون استخدام اليدين. بالإضافة إلى أنه يتيح لك الوصول والسيطرة على العديد من التطبيقات الأخرى بما فيها التقويم.
نظام iLane ، مصمم للاستخدام في السيارة ويتميز بصوت أنثوي يقوم بتنبيه مستخدمي البريد الإلكتروني الجديد عندما ترد إليه أي رسالة ويعطي القدرة على التحكم بدون استخدام الأيدي، ويقوم هذا النظام بقراءة رسائل البريد الإلكتروني بالصوت، ويمكنه إدارة المكالمات الهاتفية والرسائل القصيرة كإصدار الأوامر الصوتية وقراءة وحذف أو الرد، كما يمكن من خلاله الحصول على آخر الأخبار والعناوين وحالة الطقس وحركة المرور.
يستخدم الجهاز مع هواتف "بلاك بيري في الوقت الحالي" ولكن يعتزم مصمموه على توسيع نطاق الهواتف التي تستخدم معه في الوقت المناسب.

----------

